# Carbon Black Mockup Fuzz



## music6000 (Oct 17, 2020)




----------



## stevtron (Oct 18, 2020)

When is it available ?


----------



## music6000 (Oct 23, 2020)

Fiirst Build Here :





						Carbon Black Fuzz
					

Really like how this one sounds but I like most TB style pedals lol. Sadly didn't have a 22k CC resistor. The 2n3903s sound great in there too which is good since I ran out of sockets to sub some others in. Also these matte black enclosures with the sand texture from Tayda are awesome.



					forum.pedalpcb.com


----------

